# Baby pictures



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here are the twins with a very tired looking Mommy and one of the twins by themselves. Esme is the baby on the left and Illia is on the right. They don't look alike at all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::tender: I want to hold them:wub:, they are perfect. It always amazes me how much God loves us, your dear daughter looks weary, how long will she be in the hospital. She's in for many sleepless nights. But oh the joy. 
How's your granddaughter doing


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smootch::tender: I want to hold them:wub:, they are perfect. It always amazes me how much God loves us, your dear daughter loos weary, how long will she be in the hospital.
> How's your granddaughter doing


My granddaughter is soooo over the moon happy to be a big sister. We shed a lot of happy tears today. I dont know how long my daughter will be in the hospital. Usually just 2 days with a c section but since the babies are still considered preemies and a bit small I guess it depends on how well they are eating and if they get jaundiced or not. They are just so little and so adorable and perfect.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

They are PERFECT! What an amazing double Blessing! You must be tickled pink......and blue! hehe :aktion033:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Ay Kathy, they are beautiful! God bless them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Best way to start the day seeing those cutie patooties and honoring the mom who brought them into this world. What an amazing Mother's Day she'll have!! :wub::wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Kathy, I am so overjoyed for you! Happy Mother’s - and Grandmother’s Day!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

They are absolutely adorable! Congrats to all, I am so happy for all of you too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations, grandma!!! I hope mommy can get some rest and time to heal before the no-rest period starts!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Kathy, I read this quote and thought of you. 
"It's such a grand thing to be a mother of a mother - that's why the world calls her GRANDmother." Happy Mothers Day to you and your daughter.


----------



## Bella’s Mommy (May 1, 2019)

A true bundle of blessings, don’t spoil them too much. Best Wishes


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such sweet little faces.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I haven't been keeping in touch as much this winter but this is a sweet surprise! 
Congratulations on two adorable babies, everyone must be so excited.


----------

